# 1979 Dodge Power Wagon with Plow for sale



## Randy209 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am selling my 1979 Power Wagon .. This truck runs great.. Does need some tlc.. Has a 360 with alum intake with truck adveneger holley carb.. headers with dual ex.. flowmaster 40 series mufflers.. Blew one of the mufflers off the other day driving it.. This truck come with i believe is a 7.5 meyers power angle plow.. I can not get pics to load on here but if you have any other questions about the truck email me at [email protected] i can send them thru a email to you.. Just put power wagon in subject line... Open for all and any offers.. This truck will sell fast !!.. Thanks Randy


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

too bad its not a lil red express. Kinda keeping my open for one of those


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

With the big block? Lane racing has one for sale. I'll see if I can get you a number/email address


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking for a project not one done already.


Just checked, for 11k I can find one real pretty. All done with CB. Thx for looking out though


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

MrPLow2011;1284637 said:


> Looking for a project not one done already.
> 
> Just checked, for 11k I can find one real pretty. All done with CB. Thx for looking out though


This was not unreasonable 2/3 grand and a full roller. I'll look for the info, I'm where the ad is posted all the time.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh sorry someone else PM about one in Canada for 11k. Needed some work. Wouldnt be worth going to canada for it.

But its a roller with out a motor or tran?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

NO by full roller I meant it had motor, trans, starts and runs. Might be able to drive it home? I'm headed by there this afternoon I'll check it out.


----------

